# Quelques questions concernant l'iPad



## hollowdeadoss (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Voilà cela fait un moment que je me tâte à prendre un Ipad. Pas le 3 (qui consomme trop et chauffe au bout d'un peu d'utilisation à mon goût) mais le 2. 

Seul "problème" c'est que je n'arrive pas à voir si je pourrai m'en servir au boulot comme support visuel histoire de ne pas "enfermer" mon Ipad dans une utilisation domestique. 

Au boulot on fonctionne surtout par ... USB. Donc est-ce qu'avec le kit 3 en 1 (USB, SD et micro SD) disponible chez Mic Gadget (à l'époque certainement que quelque chose de nouveau est sorti?) on peut se servir de cette tablette comme d'un "mini" périphérique de stockage. 

A savoir si quelqu'un vient me voir avec un document/tableau/etc. est-ce que je pourrai l'ouvrir avec l'application adéquate sur l'iPad pour pouvoir lire (et modifier?) ce document? 

Autre chose on fonctionne également beaucoup avec un support visuel (graphiques, photos, etc.) aussi bien entre nous que lors de conférence. Est-il possible d'utiliser un stylet (?) pour pouvoir interagir sur le document "en live" et faire des modifications simples comme: entourer une partie du graphe, rayer une phrase (un peu comme si on corrigeait une copie via cette tablette en gros)? 

Toujours concernant les présentations chez Apple on m'a beaucoup vanté les mérites de Keynote (comme équivalent powerpoint) et il est vrai que c'est très agréable. Cependant rédigeant des documents scientifique à l'aide d'un logiciel adéquate (pas encore disponible sur tablette je suppose) j'ai - après compilation - une présentation slide au format pdf. Est-il possible de l'ouvrir avec l'application Keynote (pas gratuite d'où ma demande) pour pouvoir utiliser l'outil de prévisualisation entre ce qui s'affiche pour le public et ce qu'on voit sur la tablette? 

J'y pense, concernant le port SD ou micro SD est-ce que les photos de l'appareil vont directement dans l'application photo de l'iPad et est-ce aussi bien gérer qu'avec iPhoto (que j'ai sur mon macbook pro)? 

Voilà voilà ... désolé pour la longueur du post mais à l'Apple Store on n'a pas réussi à me répondre pour tout ça, je profite donc de la communauté pour en savoir un peu plus 

Merci par avance pour tout renseignement, 

Hollow


----------



## Lauange (16 Septembre 2012)

Hello

1/ pour ce qui est des clés usb, il ne les voit pas toutes. Elles doivent avoir un certains niveau de consommation d'énergie.
2/ Pour les tableaux et docs aucun problème
3/ Oui il existe des stylets. Perso je n'en utilise pas. J'en ai assez avec les 5 de ma main.
4/ Pour keynote  je ne peux te répondre (pas testé)
5/ pour les photos, pas de problèmes pour les transférer avec l'adaptateur 3 en 1

a+


----------



## hollowdeadoss (16 Septembre 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Hello
> 
> 1/ pour ce qui est des clés usb, il ne les voit pas toutes. Elles doivent avoir un certains niveau de consommation d'énergie.
> 2/ Pour les tableaux et docs aucun problème
> ...



Merci pour les réponses. 

Le stylet effectivement avec mes doigts ça devrait le faire mais j'avoue qu'avec mes gros doigts parfois ça peut être compliqué 

Donc tu me confirmes qu'avec l'adaptateur on peut facilement (il y a une application pour cela ou c'est automatique?) parcourir la clé USB (sous réserve du niveau de consommation) et ouvrir un .doc avec Pages (ou autre), etc. ? 
C'est fou car chez Apple Store ils ne connaissaient pas du tout de système pour lire les clé USB  C'est quand même un des freins (en attendant que tout puisse fonctionner réellement en Wifi) pour l'achat d'un iPad pour beaucoup de personnes. 

Encore merci de la réponse  

Hollow


----------



## Lauange (16 Septembre 2012)

oui, tu pourras facilement de balader dans l'arborescence de ta clé ou de ta carte SD. Ensuite, si tu travaille sur word ou excel, tu trouveras les applis adatées. Mais tu peux te passer de clé usb en utilisant dropbox ou skydrive. (c'est mon choix)


----------



## hollowdeadoss (16 Septembre 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> oui, tu pourras facilement de balader dans l'arborescence de ta clé ou de ta carte SD. Ensuite, si tu travaille sur word ou excel, tu trouveras les applis adatées. Mais tu peux te passer de clé usb en utilisant dropbox ou skydrive. (c'est mon choix)



J'utilise beaucoup dropbox. En revanche je ne connais pas skydrive (j'irai voir sur google). 
Mais le problème est qu'on est pas en Wifi au boulot et on ne capte pas non plus la 3G donc parfois c'est compliqué. 

D'ailleurs mes collègues ne se servent pas de dropbox en y réfléchissant ... 

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour les réponses! Là ça commence à devenir clair que je vais craquer sur un iPad  

Au passage quelle capacité me conseillez vous? Sur mon iPhone j'ai 16 Go et largement la place pour les applications (environ 60/70 applis), quelques musiques et mes podcasts. Pas de film et très peu de documents stockés sur le tél. 
16 Go sera suffisant pour l'iPad ou les applications sont plus "lourdes"? 

D'ailleurs pour en revenir à dropbox (ça va paraitre bête hein) mais si j'ai 1Go de données sur mon compte dropbox est-ce que mon application dropbox me prend 1 Go ou juste ce que le document que j'ouvre fait en Mo? :rose::rose:

Encore merci!!

EDIT --- 

Est-il obligatoire de jailbreaker l'iPad pour tout ça? Car en surfant sur le web on me parle souvent de ça ...


----------



## Lauange (16 Septembre 2012)

J'ai un 32 GO. Il est bien chargé (820 mp3, 3 films et 104 applis) il me reste 9 GO de dispo. Non, il n'est pas obligatoire de le jailbreaker.


----------



## hollowdeadoss (16 Septembre 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> J'ai un 32 GO. Il est bien chargé (820 mp3, 3 films et 104 applis) il me reste 9 GO de dispo. Non, il n'est pas obligatoire de le jailbreaker.



Merci beaucoup. Maintenant je me rends mieux compte niveau capacité. Effectivement un 32Go pour assurer le coup ça peut le faire. 

Bon et bien maintenant y'a plus qu'à!!  

Je vais voir si il y a des bons prix pour l'iPad 2 et me renseigner sur la sortie (ou pas) de l'iPad 4 histoire de pas prendre un modèle qui sera dépassé si jamais la sortie et les nouveautés de l'iOS 6 ne sont pas compatibles à 100% pour l'iPad 2. 

Encore merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h01 ----------

Un doute ... lu sur un blog datant du 25 Main 2012: 

"Prérequis essentiel : il n'est possible d'accéder en écriture (et en lecture pour tous les types de fichiers autres que des photos) à un support connecté sur l'adaptateur USB qu'en utilisant iFile, ce qui nécessite évidement d'avoir un appareil jailbreaké."

Kézako?


----------



## Miami (16 Septembre 2012)

Si je peux me permettre, on ma offert l'ipad2 avant la sortie du 3 et je n'aimais pas l'écran. Surtout lorsque je zoomais dans un PDF, l'image et le texte n'étaient pas tres bien définis. Un peu flou quoi. Du coup je l'ai ramené au magasin (bon j'ai déjà un iPhone, macbook & iMac ça faisait aussi beaucoup). Mais là, quand je vois le 3 et son écran rétina, je me demande comment on peut choisir le 2....
Il chauffe tant que ça? Tu me mets le doute là, mon père est à 2 doigts de l'acheter...


----------



## hollowdeadoss (17 Septembre 2012)

Miami a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre, on ma offert l'ipad2 avant la sortie du 3 et je n'aimais pas l'écran. Surtout lorsque je zoomais dans un PDF, l'image et le texte n'étaient pas tres bien définis. Un peu flou quoi. Du coup je l'ai ramené au magasin (bon j'ai déjà un iPhone, macbook & iMac ça faisait aussi beaucoup). Mais là, quand je vois le 3 et son écran rétina, je me demande comment on peut choisir le 2....
> Il chauffe tant que ça? Tu me mets le doute là, mon père est à 2 doigts de l'acheter...



Dans ma famille il y a un iPad 2 et un iPad 3.
Alors effectivement l'écran du 3, le fameux "retina" est mieux que le 2, aucun souci là dessus. Mais après cet écran n'est pas (à priori dans ce que j'ai pu lire ici et là avant et après sa sortie) l'écran qu'ils (R&D Apple) avaient prévu à la base. Ils auraient souhaité avoir un écran Sharp IGZO qui est vraiment superbe d'un point de vue technologique (à priori là encore). 

Donc en fin de compte le retina qu'ils ont sorti est très beau (vraiment agréable!) mais très consommateur et d'ailleurs l'iPad 3 est plus lourd que le 2 pour cette raison. 
Pour donner un exemple sur la consommation la semaine dernière je vais dans un Apple Store pour me renseigner sur les iPad et je fais remarquer à la personne qui me conseillait que sur l'iPad qu'on avait devant nous il était marqué "95%" de charge alors que l'iPad est continuellement en charge et qu'ils n'avaient pas manipulé l'appareil de la matinée. 
A priori c'est normal pour l'iPad 3 et j'ai pu discuter également du "problème" de chauffe qui est connu et reconnu chez eux comparativement à l'iPad 2. 
Alors attention ça chauffe vraiment quand ça chauffe :mouais: Et autour de moi ceux qui ont l'iPad 3 ont tous constaté ce "problème". Après ça n'arrive pas tout le temps (heureusement car franchement la première fois ça inquiète) mais quand ça arrive tu peux faire cuire un oeuf dessus pour avoir une omelette high tech 

C'est pour la consommation et ce problème de chauffe (malgré l'avancée du produit par rapport à son prédécesseur) que je pense à prendre un iPad 2 mais bon je me dis que si j'attends mars/avril logiquement le prochain aura la technologie IGZO sur l'écran ... mais rien est sur (rumeurs simplement). 

Donc voilà mon dilemme (oui y'a pire comme dilemme )

En espérant t'avoir éclairé un peu plus


----------



## hollowdeadoss (17 Septembre 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> L'iPad ne chauffe pas tant que ça. La 1ère semaine il chauffe, normal, mais après plus rien, sauf si on l'utilise pendant la recharge. Si tu prends pour exemple un iPad dans un Apple Store, que les gens essaient toute la journée pendant qu'il est branché, cela ne représente pas une utilisation normale, et donc il ne vaut mieux pas s'y référer.
> 
> Quand ce nouvel iPad est sorti, j'ai pu lire sur le forum de Mac4Ever un internaute qui au bout de quelques jours, 4 ou 5, a renvoyé son iPad à Apple, parce qu'il chauffait. Or je pense que c'est normal, comme un rodage, car mon Ipad 2 comme mon iPad 3 ont chauffé beaucoup au départ.



Normal pendant la charge de chauffer? Bon à savoir! 

L'iPad 2 ne l'a jamais fait et ne le fait pas. En revanche l'iPad 3 continue de chauffer et cela fait bien 4/5 mois (un peu après sa sortie) qu'il a été acquis. J'avais dit à la personne de le renvoyer à Apple mais vu les retours d'autres personnes (et de l'Apple Store) avec l'iPad 3 sur ce "problème" de chauffe finalement c'est normal. 

M'enfin perso je ne trouve pas cela normal quand on voit le prix de ces petits jouets et sachant que le prédécesseur n'avait pas ce problème. De plus le 3 tient bien moins la charge que le 2 pour une utilisation équivalente. 
Bref ces 2 petites choses font que bon ... 

Après je le redis ici, niveau performance et qualité d'écran c'est vraiment sympa l'iPad 3 qu'on ne se méprenne pas 

Encore une fois d'ici 6 mois environ y'aura un nouvel iPad alors ...


----------



## hollowdeadoss (17 Septembre 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Attention : normal pendant la charge de chauffer, si on l'utilise. Oui, et c'était le cas de mon iPad 2 également.
> 
> Pour ma part, l'autonomie de l'iPad 3 équivaut à celle de l'iPad 2, et c'est dans ce but qu'Apple l'a conçu avec une batterie plus grosse.
> 
> Je me demande d'où viennent les problèmes que tu constates. Je rappelle qu'il ne faut pas laisser se décharger entièrement l'iPad avant une recharge, sauf une fois par mois environ. Il est recommandé de le brancher avant qu'il s'éteigne. Et le laisser toujours en veille.



Merci pour la réponse Ibaby. 

Alors ma mère à un iPad 2 que je saigne pas mal quand je la vois (normal je souhaite m'en prendre un donc je teste la marchandise ^^) mais surtout je l'utilise pendant qu'il se recharge et il ne chauffe jamais. 

L'iPad 3 en revanche oui il chauffe (pas tout le temps attention!) mais quand il chauffe c'est impressionnant et on est plusieurs dans mon entourage à l'avoir constaté avec des iPad différents. Donc on va dire que c'est normal. 

Pour la batterie c'est la nana de l'Apple Store qui m'a dit que l'iPad 3 tenait moins bien la charge que le 2. Après j'ai l'impression que ça se joue à pas grand chose non plus. 

Merci pour les conseils pour la charge, j'ai pas l'impression que ça soit fait dans mon entourage donc je fais passer le message


----------



## Miami (17 Septembre 2012)

> Si tu prends pour exemple un iPad dans un Apple Store, que les gens essaient toute la journée pendant qu'il est branché, cela ne représente pas une utilisation normale, et donc il ne vaut mieux pas s'y référer.


Justement, je l'ai tésté au moins 10 bonnes minutes dans un Apple Store et n'ai rien remarqué. Maintenant il serait intéressant de tester avec une appli qui consomme, comme iPhoto?
Cela dit, il vaut mieux constater les chose par soit-même que d'écouter tout ce qui se dit dans les forums... Mais de là à faire cuire un oeuf dessus, je pense que l'iPad en question avait un problème non?
Je m'en vais retester cette semaine et me renseigner plus en avant.


----------



## hollowdeadoss (17 Septembre 2012)

Miami a dit:


> Justement, je l'ai tésté au moins 10 bonnes minutes dans un Apple Store et n'ai rien remarqué. Maintenant il serait intéressant de tester avec une appli qui consomme, comme iPhoto?
> Cela dit, il vaut mieux constater les chose par soit-même que d'écouter tout ce qui se dit dans les forums... Mais de là à faire cuire un oeuf dessus, je pense que l'iPad en question avait un problème non?
> Je m'en vais retester cette semaine et me renseigner plus en avant.



Attention on a constaté cela sur certains iPad 3. En revanche un ami à un iPad 3 qu'il utilise à mort (développement web, etc.) et aucune chauffe, rien, nada. 

Quand je dis qu'il chauffait à en faire cuire un oeuf c'était vrai malheureusement ^^ Maintenant à tester avec les conseils de IBaby pour la charge et la recharge. 

A tester et renseignez vous sur les écrans IGZO et sur la sortie de l'iPad 3 le type d'écran utilisé un peu "à la rescousse" niveau consommation et poids  

Bon achat car franchement ce sont de très très beaux objets!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h33 ----------




Ibaby a dit:


> Je ne dirais pas que c'est normal si quand il chauffe c'est impressionnant. Ça peut dépendre un peu des applications utilisées.



C'est surtout avec la fonction GPS quand l'Ipad est branché dans la voiture. 
Sinon oui il chauffe "un peu" quand on l'utilise mais rien d'alarmant.


----------



## hollowdeadoss (17 Septembre 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Ah oui, quand même !
> 
> Eh oui, un allume-cigare ça chauffe.



 Non mais il a chauffé de la même façon sans cela hein! Mais le plus régulièrement c'est dans cette configuration. 

Mais intéressant de comprendre/savoir que c'est normal que ça chauffe quand on l'utilise et qu'il est branché


----------

